# Huxtable's First Summer Cut: "Miami Continental"



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

*Huxie's, summer poodle clip*

Here are a few more of his "Miami Continental" summer clip:





































He's been nicknamed 'the Lion' by some of my family, since he looks like one now _(he's always acted like one though, lol)_


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

*summer clip*

Oh, and two more:



















I do sorta miss the fur since it makes him so huggable, but the cut was needed for the spring/summer. Huxtable really does love it though, after leaving the groomers he was so happy and bouncy, running around having a good ole time... I'm sure he was saying "I'm freeeee" in dog language, lol, since he's basically not wearing any pants now, hehehehe :act-up:


----------



## sillyspoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Very cute!!! He is a handsome boy!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

That clip is called "continental lion", although in show it is simply a continental clip without rosettes.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Wait, you PAID for that? I thought it was a home groom! If that was professional, take him back. The groomer needs to fix the bevel on the jacket. The scissoring at the bottom of the bracelets is unacceptable for a professional groomer. The scraggly hairs hainging out on his flank are unacceptable. His topknot needs to be redone (should not be an upside-down triange!). I suggest banding it before scissoring for a nice full look and keeping hair out of his eyes. Your dog needs an inverted V clipped between his eyes to enhance his expression.


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

*the groomer*



tortoise said:


> If that was professional, take him back. The groomer needs to fix the bevel on the jacket. The scissoring at the bottom of the bracelets is unacceptable for a professional groomer...


Yea, a professional did it. I told him not to cut the top knot since I want to grow it out, and I actually did tell him to band it and blend it in... but he didn't listen (which did irk me a bit). 

I will say that he was a little more puffy immediately after the groom, the "after" is after quite the romp in the park 

I think the groomer did pretty good, since Huxtable does still have baby hair which is very soft and not as wooly as adult hair... but I'll let him know specifically that you don't approve, lol!


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

*the clip*



tortoise said:


> That clip is called "continental lion", although in show it is simply a continental clip without rosettes.


From my understanding, the continental and the lion are the same thing, it's just called "continental" in America, but it's called "lion" in the UK/(parts of Europe). Atleast that what it says in all the poodle books I have, more notably "Poodle Clipping and Grooming" international reference.

The reason I say its sorta like a "Miami Continental" is because, though rosettes are _technically_ optional for Continentals, the fur is supposed to be cut down to the skin... and Hux's fur is still there, which I asked for. I actually sent him in with a photo of both a Miami clip and Continental clip, and explained what I wanted, he didn't follow exactly, but no complaints here. I knew it wouldn't be perfect because of his ever-so-soft baby hair which is why poodles are shown in puppy cuts until 1 year, but I wanted something more than just a Puppy Clip 

I could easily just call it a Modified Continental, but Miami Continental just sounds better


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

sillyspoo said:


> Very cute!!! He is a handsome boy!


Thanks sillyspoo!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Puppy hair is not *that* hard to work with. This is a 7 month old puppy. The clip isn't right, but at least it is finished.


First attempt at Conti clip 4/21/2012 by tortoise11, on Flickr


oooo... That sucks on the topknot. I assumed you had asked for what you got. The groomer is lucky I was not the client. I'm pretty laid-back, but I would lose it over that! :argh:


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

tortoise said:


> Puppy hair... This is a 7 month old puppy.... attempt at Conti clip 4/21/2012...


Now see THAT cut doesn't look good to me, at all... 

But I guess to each his own.


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

*Such RUDENESS*

But honestly, tortoise, *how rude of you.* Just complete and utter rudeness, no tact or class whatsoever. 

Did I post in poodle grooming???

Did I ask you your opinion on the cut and how it should be changed or better??!

I'm scrolling back to the OP and yanno what? I didn't do either. 

These are poodle pics, if someone wants opinions they usually ask a question first. I didn't do that.

I posted photos of my lovely baby boy, in his new summer cut. Just like many others. If you don't have anything nice to say, just don't comment and keep it moving.....

Please keep it moving, I rather not be involved in a silly back and forth with some random I don't even know. 

Thanks


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

*another cute pic of baby Hux*

I feel the need to post another pic to clear out the negative energy...











Yay poodles, yay poodle pics  :angel2:


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

tortoise said:


> Puppy hair is not *that* hard to work with. This is a 7 month old puppy. The clip isn't right, but at least it is finished.
> 
> 
> First attempt at Conti clip 4/21/2012 by tortoise11, on Flickr


Honestly, this is not very appealing to me! I much prefer Huxtable's look, but each to their own 



> The groomer is lucky I was not the client. I'm pretty laid-back, but I would lose it over that! :argh:


Laid back, Hmmmmm


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Huxtable said:


> Now see THAT cut doesn't look good to me, at all...
> 
> But I guess to each his own.


You're totally missing the point. I know you don't like conti. I'm not posting because of _style_. I haven't commented on his style at all. It doesn't matter because you love it (and so does he!)! I'm posting to show you that a puppy coat can be scissored neatly and finished professionally. Look at the bottom of the bracelets and compare to your first pic of Hux. See it now?

You got ripped off. It's not a comment on the style you picked. It's a comment on - you got ripped off.

Don't mind me, I'm just going to wander off and find the ignore button. Sorry for caring about you and your $. It was clearly a waste of energy.


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

*to the rude person*



tortoise said:


> Don't mind me, I'm just going to wander off and find the ignore button. Sorry for caring about you and your $. It was clearly a waste of energy.


Thanks for that, that would be really great of you. And yes, yes it was a waste of energy. 

Look, it's just good to be more cognizant of your replies, and the overall tone in your replies. If someone posts pics of their dog in "poodle pics" it's usually pics that they like. So when your first reply is trying to correct what the cut is called _(in which you were wrong btw)_, followed by exclamations and lists of how the cut could be improved it's *not* going to be received well, it's just not. 

What you should have done, if you_ REALLY_ cared about me and my money, _(which you obviously don't)_ was send me a private message making suggestions for the next time I go to the groomers. Instead you chose to do a critique, a silly one at that... since his "after" is AFTER playing in the park _(plus walking, sleeping, eating, chewing on his nylabone, yanno all that normal stuff poodles do)_, *not* immediately right after he got the new cut.

But park or not the way you went about it just isn't inkeeping with the generally positive tones usually displayed in the poodle pics section.



tortoise said:


> I know you don't like conti. I'm not posting because of style


You know I don't like the continental? May I ask how you _know_ that? Because I actually do like the continental (I just don't like _that _continental b/c it looks bad). See, I think the other issue with your post(s), besides the rudeness, was making too many presumptions. You say I got ripped off... May I ask how much I paid for the cut? I will correctly assume that you don't know.... I really want to be done with commenting on this, but such silliness tends to annoy me especially if it pertains to my baby. It's as if you didn't even read the posts, or can't, you saw pics and how cute he is, then just started commenting like a "hater". But anyways, moving on....


----------



## CraftyGirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Wow! What a cutie!! I'll keep this in mind for next spring!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

This thread has been reported.


----------



## american (May 31, 2012)

Huxtable said:


> Here are a few more of his "Miami Continental" summer clip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow your dog Huxtable is soooo handsome! Your photos make me want to get a parti ever so bad!!

My fiancé sorta wants black b/c he thinks it'll be a little more masculine, but after looking at these photos I feel like he'll be convinced that a parti is best especially with all the good things I've read about them. I was thinking black and white parti, but chocolate and white seems even better. 

How big will Huxtable get, toy or miniature? Do you breed him? Hopefully I'm not bombarding you with questions, but would love to know


----------



## busysummer (May 31, 2012)

Huxtable is sure cute in his new cut!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I think Huxtable is adorable!! Such pretty markings. I bet he feels better with less fur too! 
How old is he again? It looks as though he has a really nice coat, even though it is still puppy coat. 

Please don't mind tortoise....no offense to her but she tends to sound rude a lot. Sometimes though we groomers on here do tend to give suggestions on what to do for the next groom, simply because we're trying to be helpful. However there's a way to do that to where it doesn't sound rude!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I am no groomer...but...I think it looks absolutely ADORABLE!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Countryboy said:


> This thread has been reported.


Report received, but DANG... Huxtable did a FINE job of moderating the rude remarks! Way to stand your ground and keep your chin up! 

Please remember that there are many (many) different personality types on this forum and not all of them are going to mesh well with some (some don't mesh well with any...) Hopefully, the people who are obviously causing riled up feelings will post more thoughtful comments instead of shooting from the hip and hurting feelings!

I'd like to say I think Huxtable's clip is adorable (looks a lot like my daughter's spoo, Meau's, clip!) Whether or not the groomer did a satisfactory job is up to the owner and the owner ONLY. I know in my town there are very few groomers who know how to do poodles well - they'll groom and clip them, but it won't look exactly like what you'd find in Shirlee Kalstone's book!

I used to have to drive to Fargo to get someone who knew what a real continental clip was supposed to look like! I even had a loud and public argument with a kennel club friend who had been a professional groomer about Lucy's banded topknot once. Lucy's groomer had shaved her face from between the inside corners of her eyes but didn't clip "up" between the eyes (maybe a very small inverted "V" but not much.) My KC friend got all uppity and told me that the groomer should have clipped Lucy's topknot in between her eyes so she could see better... Uh... NOT!!

Not every groomer is going to do it the same, and not every groomer is going to do it according to what the books say, but if the dog is clean and comfortable (and DARN cute!!) I wouldn't have a thing to complain about - it's different if you were showing him in conformation and needed him clipped "just so", but he's perfect just the way he is!! Thanks for sharing the pics!

Barb


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Huxtable's mom, you are comical! I love your writing style, and I'd love to see more pics of the Huxter.


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

Huxtable (precious name!) is very cute


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

what a gorgeous wee dog and beautiful clip. I love the 'happy dance' dogs do when they get off the table and realise how much lighter they are with all that hair gone.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

Lovely poodle, Huxtable. And, very, very well handled thread. 

Please keep in mind, some "wines" have to mature before they are palatable. There are more of us mellow wines than not here. I guess you already knew...if it just doesn't sit right, spit it out....LOL


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

*Awww, thanks guys*

@everyone-- thanks for the nice and sweet comments, Hux says thanks too! 

@american


american said:


> Wow your dog Huxtable is soooo handsome! Your photos make me want to get a parti ever so bad!!
> 
> How big will Huxtable get, toy or miniature? Do you breed him? Hopefully I'm not bombarding you with questions, but would love to know


Thanks  he's a toy. He's 5 pounds now, I took him to the vet a few weeks ago and she told me to keep him around this weight. His dad was small (5 lbs), mom was 7lbs so he'll generally stay in that range. And no I don't have any plans to breed him (sorry), though I've been asked (since he does come from a mix of two really great known lines). He's not fixed yet, but he will be at a year and a half (so next year). 

@moms24doggies


mom24doggies said:


> I think Huxtable is adorable!! Such pretty markings. I bet he feels better with less fur too! How old is he again? It looks as though he has a really nice coat, even though it is still puppy coat.
> 
> Please don't mind tortoise....no offense to her but she tends to sound rude a lot


Thanks . He's 7 months and 1 week to be exact. Yea, I think his adult fur is coming in well, he's currently going through that inbetween stage where his fur is two textures, I'm sure I'll be dealing with this up until he's a year or so. And thanks for the clarifications, it's good to know that _that attitude_ wasn't specifically targeted towards me per se

@kidwhisperer


KidWhisperer said:


> Huxtable's mom, you are comical! I love your writing style, and I'd love to see more pics of the Huxter.


lol, thanks. More pics you say?! I'm a poodle mom, so I have tons and tons and tons more, but here's a few:

Most are in his furrier times:


















huge fluff ball









after a morning walk (through lots of puddles), he's patiently waiting for his breakfast (after that he had to get a brush out)









he loves shoes, he doesn't chew them or play with them he just likes to smell them and sit next to them, lol


















his fur adds atleast 5 lbs of "girth" 








male poodles are such "pretty boys", lol


















as a baby in his bag, ready to go


----------



## Huxtable (Feb 19, 2012)

*more as a baby/little pup*

and just a _few_ more (as a little pup, :bathbaby: )... (I can't help it)


----------

